

Something like BufferBox was attempted 12 years ago and failed - damian2000
http://www.dodgycoder.net/2012/08/empori-original-amazon-locker-from-12.html?v=1

======
adamnemecek
No one was buying stuff over the internet 12 years ago.

~~~
DigitalSea
Coupled with the fact there was a massive Dotcom implosion around the same
time. Bad timing on Empori's part really.

